# Are Cherry Blossoms Ok?



## daniellenc (Apr 25, 2018)

With Spring finally springing around here in Maryland the flowers and trees are in bloom. I have a few cherry blossom trees in my backyard which is not fertilized and wondered if I could feed this to my 1 year old red foot. Are the flowers and leaves edible, neither, one or the other?


----------



## daniellenc (Apr 25, 2018)

I btw did check the tortoise table but they say EVERYTHING is dangerous it seems. @RosemaryDW do you know what type of tree this is? I think magnolia?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey Daniel

Not sure about feeding the cherry blossoms..they will all be gone too soon... that second bush does not look like a magnolia. There are two types of magnolia around our area, evergreen and deciduous. Both are usually grown as stand alone ornamentals. The deciduous type are blooming right now, in fact some are ending already and have big white to pink pedals but no/no leaves yet. The evergreen ones, will be flowering in a month or two, but still have their large glossy leaves. Urs looks more like a type of holly used along sidewalks, buildings etc especially with the flower i see in your pix. If you take some pix from further away too thst will help. Eithe4 way, i wouldnt feed. Plenty of dandelions out there... good look.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 26, 2018)

The tortoise table says cherry blossoms in season are okay.

I am afraid I don’t know my trees; we have scrub here, not much that is truly green. And my Russian comes from a scrubby place as well; I can’t imagine her eating those. 

That picture isn’t a magnolia, though; I know that much. Could it be cherry laurel? Let’s wait for an actual “tree” person to weigh in.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 18, 2019)

@daniellenc did you ever feed the Cherry blossoms? I have a big Cherry tree flowering in my yard and was thinking about feeding some to Murphy.


----------



## daniellenc (Mar 21, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @daniellenc did you ever feed the Cherry blossoms? I have a big Cherry tree flowering in my yard and was thinking about feeding some to Murphy.


I tried but he was like huh.....nope. Lots of sniffing and one half bite but that's about it. Will try again this year though!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 21, 2019)

daniellenc said:


> I tried but he was like huh.....nope. Lots of sniffing and one half bite but that's about it. Will try again this year though!!


I tried some, they ate them. They've really liked the pear tree blossoms lately


----------



## daniellenc (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah Murphy is not picky like little Skurt is. Starting to think he will be female lol and hopefully this summer I can confirm.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 21, 2019)

daniellenc said:


> Yeah Murphy is not picky like little Skurt is. Starting to think he will be female lol and hopefully this summer I can confirm.


Recently found out Murphy is a boy.


----------



## daniellenc (Mar 21, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Recently found out Murphy is a boy.


I know I'm so jealous I wish Skurt would grow a bit faster or flash me lol


----------



## Redfool (Mar 21, 2019)

@ Daniellenc, With cherry blossoms out, has spring sprung in MD? Still interested in Eliminator? If yes I can start to PM you about details.


----------

